# Dont Buy



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not understand how it lifted 1/32" and was able to have metal contact the blade.

I have looked at this a couple times and did not like the idea that it did not use the locking lever like original throat plates. It appears that you have to take time adjusting it to get the tear secured to prevent lift. Also, I would do more than just putting apiece of wood over the plate. Any video I found shows doing more to make certain it does not move when raising the blade.


----------



## DaveS2 (10 mo ago)

I've owned a ShopSmith PCS 1.75 for over 7 years and I love it. Additionally I used to work at Rockler and had the opportunity to sell many of the SawStop products as well as talking directly to their Customer Service and Sales force staff. In my own shop, I have managed over the years to activate a brake twice. . both times it was a minuscule touch of a Kreg aftermarket metal fence too close to the blade. That said, it does not take much to activate the brake and destroy a blade. I know that there are aftermarket accessories available for the SawStop but I have always hesitated to use any of them. I know they are expensive but purchase the SawStop inserts and make the necessary clearance plate you want. Its not worth the aggravation and expense to trip the brake because of incorrect accessories. And as for the Customer Service, SawStop has some of the best out there. You'll never get steered wrong by them and they will go out of their way to be of service.


----------



## Winstondryfly (10 mo ago)

> I do not understand how it lifted 1/32" and was able to have metal contact the blade.
> 
> I have looked at this a couple times and did not like the idea that it did not use the locking lever like original throat plates. It appears that you have to take time adjusting it to get the tear secured to prevent lift. Also, I would do more than just putting apiece of wood over the plate. Any video I found shows doing more to make certain it does not move when raising the blade.
> 
> - Redoak49


----------



## Winstondryfly (10 mo ago)

I do not understand how it lifted 1/32" and was able to have metal contact the blade.

"When the blade is set at 45 it creates a lot more upward pressure. I ended up clamping a block to the fence and also clamping the fence down to the top of the saw. Just placing the fence over the insert was not even close to working.

I have looked at this a couple times and did not like the idea that it did not use the locking lever like original throat plates.

"If it had a locking device it would be much better" I would still clamp it for your first cut"

It appears that you have to take time adjusting it to get the tear secured to prevent lift.

You do have to adjust it and also modify the bolts set into the saw to make it flush its not a good fit.

Also, I would do more than just putting apiece of wood over the plate. Any video I found shows doing more to make certain it does not move when raising the blade.

You have to turn off the lock for sure and you have to do more than place the fence over the insert

- Redoak49


----------



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

The zero clearance inserts are so expensive. I make 'em out of 3/4 or 1/2 ply.


----------



## AndyPickler (Aug 22, 2014)

I've been pretty happy with my ZCI, but I do agree on Infinity customer service. The one time I actually needed to interact with them, it was not a pleasant experience. The bottom line from my viewpoint was that the assumption was "the customer was wrong until they proved otherwise".


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

You could contact Jack Coliflower. It's his product. I have had one for quite a while and I like it a lot. This sounds like a compound error: the plate wasn't held down enough, it lifted, and the lifted plate was able to touch the blade because of the angle. I'm not sure what instructions Infinity sends with the ZCI. The ones from Jack are pretty clear that you have to hold the plate down while raising the blade.


----------



## BigMig (Mar 31, 2011)

I too am puzzled. I have an older 3 HP SS and the infinity insert and I really like it. When the set screws on the Infinity are set correctly…and the button bolts are set correctly on the saw, it's not going anywhere. Maybe on newer models it's different. My saw is about 9 yrs old.


----------



## Sark (May 31, 2017)

Timely review. I'm was about to buy an insert for dado blade. One of the things I like a lot about SS is the hold down system for the insert. It is pricey but it's a good design. Maybe I could make my own that would at least use the hold down screws at the rear of the insert…


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Something hasn't been addressed. The standard throat plate on my SS has a wider kerf to allow for 45 degree cuts. Yours doesn't? I assumed this was standard. I used to own a Powermatic and it too had a standard plate that allowed for 45s.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Lenny is correct. I do not know how a zero clearance insert can be used for a 45 degree bevel cut. Maybe someone can explain or the OP can explain.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

Just my opinion but you will rarely ever get a good result cutting a 45 on a table saw, a router table will give you a much better option unless you are cutting a thickness greater than about 1" James explains this quite well here


----------



## jayseedub (Jan 7, 2013)

I wrote about my experience with this ZCI a while ago-and it's one of the rare products in my shop that I'm not really happy with.

I still use it, and I've invested in a few additional inserts so I can continue to use it-but there just seems to be a lot to be desired about it. Mine came with ZERO instructions and it was pretty frustrating-and I'm not entirely an idiot (people tell me….).

Do I wish I'd spent $220 on blank SawStop throat plates instead? Honestly… probably "Yes."

It's a great idea, but….


----------



## loupitou06 (Apr 17, 2009)

Hummm, I did just that last month for a project, I needed nice long 45deg bevels and chose to use my SawStop (older 3HP model). I tilted the blase to 45 with no insert then lowered it, used a fresh insert in my Inifinty ZCI plate, moved the fence over the insert (partially covering it but allowing the blade to cut the ZCI insert). Then slowly raised the blade up.

The blade did not contact the ZCI insert holder (aluminum part) and I did not trigger the SS safety system.

I know it's frustrating to loose a blade and a trigger (I did twice: one because of a miter gage setup and one with a dado and a bonehead mistake) but that's a small price to pay when/if you ever need the safety


----------

